# Mavericks Hall of Fame Nomination Thread



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Nominations for the committee go here. This is how the process will go:

-Any poster can name 4-5 nominees.
-Of the nominees, the top 6 votegetters, finalists, will be deliberated on by the voting committee, and we will decide who the hall of famers are, with the final results no less than 2, but no more than 3 per selection cycle.
-If a candidate ends up being a finalist but does not make it into the Hall, they must wait until the cycle after next to be eligible again.

Eligibility for nomination:

Any retired Maverick player or active player with 5 years of Mavericks experience.
Any retired Maverick coach or active coach with 5 years of Mavericks experience.
Any Mavericks journalist.
Any Mavericks front office personnel. 
Any BBB.net Mavericks board poster with 4,500 posts or 3 years experience as of the nomination stage.

Remember, only 4 to 5 nominees can be nominated by each poster, so pick them wisely.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I nominate......


Mark Aguirre
Don Nelson
Dre


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mark Aguirre (566 games, 13,930 points, 24.1 ppg)

Rolando Blackman (865 games, 16,642 points, 19.2 ppg)

Michael Finley (626 games, 13,638 points, 21.8 ppg)

Dirk Nowitzki (651 games, 14,467 points, 22.2 ppg; *playoffs: 76 games, 25.7 ppg, 11.1 reb*)

I considered the careers of head coach Dick Motta, player personnel director Rick Sund, Derek Harper, Jamal Mashburn and Jim Jackson. Although steady contributors, their Maverick careers were either less than remarkable or too short to garner my vote.

Edit: After considering Don Nelson I felt that his record as coach of the Mavericks (339-590) was just too mediocre for consideration.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

xray said:


> Mark Aguirre (566 games, 13,930 points, 24.1 ppg)
> 
> Rolando Blackman (865 games, 16,642 points, 19.2 ppg)
> 
> ...


I forgot Rolando.

Very underrated player.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Don Nelson
Brad Davis
Don Carter
Rolando Blackman


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I forgot Rolando.
> 
> Very underrated player.


I had to look at Tarpley; that dude averaged a double/double but just wasted his playing days.

Sad.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Don Nelson
Mark Aguirre
Dirk Nowitzki
Dragsmke
Theo! (not this on again off again Tersk character )


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Only one that I can really think of, maybe two:

Dirk Nowitzki 
Avery Johnson


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

melo4life said:


> Only one that I can really think of, maybe two:
> 
> Dirk Nowitzki
> Avery Johnson


AJ isn't eligible.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dirk
Mark Agguirre
Donnie Nelson
Marc Cuban


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Sam Perkins?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Rolando Blackman
Don Nelson
Mark Cuban

I'm going to make my other selections later.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Sam Perkins?


I looked at his numbers (471 games, 14.4 ppg, 8.0 reb) when doing my list yesterday, and except for his incredible numbers against Hakeem (of all people, he played great against the Rockets) he was solid - but not spectacular.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

then make my last nomination Rolondo Blackmon...I treid to sneak Sam inthere as he was my first favorite Mav...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> ...I tried to sneak Sam in there as he was my first favorite Mav...


I liked him too - I patterned my game after Aguirre though, except my "backside" wasn't as big as his and I would get crowded when backing into the post. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

did everyone get thier nominations in?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> did everyone get thier nominations in?


Stick a fork in me.

Gently. :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> did everyone get thier nominations in?




I think everyone did.


So........now what?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm still trying to give it a bit more time.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

_Dre_ Rolando Blackman Dirk Nowitzki I think we ****ed his up, should of done seperate voting for players, personell and posters.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The nomination process is over. The committee will deliberate and select the HOFers.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> The nomination process is over. The committee will deliberate and select the HOFers.


That sounds really important. :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It is. Don't use the committee for your jokes. You will regret it later :l


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Detlef and Fat lever!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Detlef and Fat lever!


Booooooooo :wahmbulance:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Mavericks cut the tape and enshrines three Mavericks:

Dirk Nowitzki
Rolando Blackman
Don Nelson

Their enshrinement will become official shortly.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:clap2:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Aguirre? :boohoo:


----------

